# Android Radio App



## Geisterjaeger (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Radio-App für mein Android-Handy, dass evtl. auch die Internetradio-Streams mitschneiden und aufnehmen kann.

 

Kennt da jemand was in die Richtung?

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Hat ja gar nicht mal so lange gedauert mit dem Kindergartenmarketing.  Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2016)

wieso schliesst ihr die threads nicht von vorne rein wieder? ist ja klar was da kommt.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2016)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ausserdem ists auch lustig.


----------

